# Jergens Brilliance Skin Illuminating Moisturizer



## Dawn (Nov 28, 2018)

The holidays are in full swing, and everyone is searching for subtle ways to sparkle this season. Enhanced with a touch of shimmer and a high-shine finish, *Jergens Brilliance Skin Illuminating Moisturizer *is a dazzling addition to your daily beauty regimen. 






The beautifying formula is especially designed to keep active ingredients suspended in layers, so the moisturizer remains effective for hours after application. Your skin is left with a sunlight-sparkled glow and a long-lasting sheen with peach and gold highlights.


















*PRICE:* $11.99
*WHERE TO BUY: *Jergens Brilliance Skin Illuminating and Jergens Brilliance Flawless Effects are available exclusively on Amazon


----------

